# New Forum Ideas



## jar546 (Oct 17, 2009)

Please use this to give ideas for how this board is to be set up and moderated.  If it is not private (which it is not now) then there needs to be a level of moderation.  If it is private then that may be another story.  Right now the public can see this but not post.  We can have areas that are not public and some that are or make them all private or public.  It is your choice.

I personally always like an area that is private for things to be discussed that should not be seen by permit holders or the general public.  There is no way to validate who everyone is here but this is a start.

Please submit ideas on forum names, areas, public vs private areas, etc.


----------



## jar546 (Oct 17, 2009)

Re: New Forum Ideas

Looks like the topics are just about finished.  I hope that we have something for everyone.  Please provide some feedback and help be part of this.  Also, will probably be looking for moderators to make sure we don't get too out of control.


----------



## hazmatpoobah (Oct 17, 2009)

Re: New Forum Ideas

Jeff,

First, thank you for taking the time to put together this web forum. For the little time you had you've done a really nice job.

As the forum grows, I'll be happy to assist you as the moderator for the Fire code forum.

Nicely done. I'll be tipping a Jack and Water towards PA this evening in honor of your efforts. Of course I always tip a Jack and Water everynight and my couch is pointed towards PA so it shouldn't be too hard to toast you.... :mrgreen:

Hazmatpoobah


----------



## pyrguy (Oct 17, 2009)

Re: New Forum Ideas

Jeff,

I'd be happy to help out as a mod also as this place grows.

Dwight


----------



## Code Neophyte (Oct 17, 2009)

Re: New Forum Ideas

Hate to see you drink alone, Hazmatpoobah.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Oct 17, 2009)

Re: New Forum Ideas

When I came to this new forum that "the most blessed Jeff, may he always prosper" so graciously invited us to join; I just saw what the ICC BB must have looked like when it first started; some blank, empty columns.

This evening I see some of those empty spaces being filled; just like the "old forum".  I am discovering that it's not the organization that makes the forum work; but, the hearts, minds, and desire of the individual members; who are not just willing, but, more than eager, to share their knowledge, experience, ideas, passions, and yes, their failures, hopes, and dreams; with others.  No reward, no acalades, not for profit or power; just the desire to share.

That's what made the ICC BB a success; and that is what will make this new forum a website to be known as "the place to go to"; for countless Architects, Engineers, Building Officials, Inspectors, Fire Marshalls, Fire Inspectors, Plans Examiners, Builders, Contractors, Building Supervisors,  and anyone interested or with questions about Building Safety and Costruction.

It's not about the site; it's about the hearts and minds of the members.

Thanks Jeff,

Uncle Bob


----------



## hazmatpoobah (Oct 17, 2009)

Re: New Forum Ideas



			
				Code Neophyte said:
			
		

> Hate to see you drink alone, Hazmatpoobah.


Boudreaux my grey tabby cat is curled up a couple of feet away and she's a great listener - plus, she never talk's back.

Uncle Bob,

Your response was elegant. It really is about all of the code users and we all learn from one another.


----------



## fatboy (Oct 18, 2009)

Re: New Forum Ideas

Ditto to Haz, great reply UB, I'm excited about this new board. Again, thanks Jeff, As others have offered, I'd be happy to act as a Mod, if you need it.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Oct 18, 2009)

Re: New Forum Ideas

Jeff,

There might be some advantages of private; and seperate; public areas here.

Private:  A lot of times we let our passions and opinions loose, when debating the pros and cons of a subject that is important to us; and I think this is a good thing; that makes us unique, and provides an atmosphere that allows people to freely share and debate their side.  Our freedoms are being regulated to death; and we have been blessed with an area that we could debate without fear of censure.  Of course expitives and personal attacks should be minimalized; but, we have always been able to keep each other in line with peer preasure.

Public:  On the other hand an Open Forum area would also be great; where we can share our code expertise, experience, and knowledge with each other and the public.  Here we could ask and answer code questions; assist each other and the public, with our experience, and area of expertise.  This area should be "monitored"; with the monitors being able to delete any posts that are deemed offensive, and direct us to the "private area"; or submit our behavior to a committee for review, censure, etc..

To make this work; we do need a group of "objective" members to make final decisions conserning advertising on the site, removal of offending members from the public forum, and keep us on a sound progressive path.

This forum; that Jeff has so graciously allowed us to use; is a great starting place for us to continue to share with each other; and grow as a group.

Uncle Bob


----------



## TJacobs (Oct 19, 2009)

Re: New Forum Ideas



			
				Uncle Bob said:
			
		

> When I came to this new forum that "the most blessed Jeff, may he always prosper" so graciously invited us to join; I just saw what the ICC BB must have looked like when it first started; some blank, empty columns.This evening I see some of those empty spaces being filled; just like the "old forum".  I am discovering that it's not the organization that makes the forum work; but, the hearts, minds, and desire of the individual members; who are not just willing, but, more than eager, to share their knowledge, experience, ideas, passions, and yes, their failures, hopes, and dreams; with others.  No reward, no acalades, not for profit or power; just the desire to share.
> 
> That's what made the ICC BB a success; and that is what will make this new forum a website to be known as "the place to go to"; for countless Architects, Engineers, Building Officials, Inspectors, Fire Marshalls, Fire Inspectors, Plans Examiners, Builders, Contractors, Building Supervisors,  and anyone interested or with questions about Building Safety and Costruction.
> 
> ...


This post should be required reading for all new members.  Well said UB!


----------



## JBI (Oct 19, 2009)

Re: New Forum Ideas

U B - Eloquent, insightful, and touching.

I second the motion to make it 'required reading'.

Maybe Jeff could add it as a 'mission statement' for this new forum?

Jeff - I would voluteer to moderate, but you've seen my posts on the old board... Not sure you'd WANT me to moderate...   

I do feel that PMing is a great way to maintain privacy, so I'm not sure a private area would be necessary. Many of the 'regulars' use pseudonyms anyway, and guys like me (real name, real location) simply have no shame about our opinions. If I wanted more privacy, I'd just register a with a second 'name' that occludes who/where I really am.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Oct 19, 2009)

Re: New Forum Ideas

First I would like to thank Jeff; for his coming to our aid when we needed this website most.  If he had not been here, and been prepared; we would be scattered to the four winds; perhaps to have lost contact with each other forever.

I have spoken to Jeff and a few others about the future of our new home.  I believe we are in agreement that "as is" the site is vulnerable to being lost in the future.  The burden of maintaining the site; and being responsibe for providing for it's growth is too much to ask of one person.

I don't see how we could go back to the ICC website and trust them to maintain the integrety of the Bulletin Board, after what they have done; even if they restored the old board to it's former glory.

Therefore; I propose the following:

1.  That we form a non-profit Association to maintain this new home of ours; to insure it's growth and survival.

2.  That we appoint; from within our group; a Board to organize the Association.  This Board would consist of permenant members; that would only be replaced by their decision to give up their seat; in order to maintain the integrety of our founding principles; that lead us here.

3.  That we charge this Board with the responsibility of forming the Association;  securing the legal status of a non-profit organization, and meeting the legal responsibilties to the IRS and any other State and/or Federal Athorities having jurisdiction.

4.  That Jeff be honored as our Founder.

I believe that without doing something to insure our future; we will outgrow the ability of this site to sustain us.

As for me; I am absoulutely worthless; at any of the above.  I see my place as the old man with the stick; prodding and poking; until the better qualified succeed.

Such an organization is not out of the question and not beyond our capabilities.  We have among our members; several outstanding leaders; who have proven themselves in their chosen profession; and who have the knowledge and experience to guarantee our success.

This is not the time to stand still or fall back; but, to go forward and provide a place where sincere professionals from across this country and from all professions can come together and share our ideas, expertise, experience, and knowledge to make a difference; and overcoming our differences.

Therefore, I pledge $1000.00 to the Association on the day of it's founding.  To insure that I am serious; on the day that the Board, that will be charged with the responsibility of forming the Association; is selected and confirmed; I will send the money to Peach; who I believe many of you know and trust; to either present it to the Association or if the Association does not come to fruition; return it to me.

Uncle Bob


----------



## TJacobs (Oct 19, 2009)

Re: New Forum Ideas



> As for me; I am absoulutely worthless; at any of the above. I see my place as the old man with the stick; prodding and poking; until the better qualified succeed.


More like an electric cattle prod/Tazer thingy...

UB, sounds like a 3rd political party...


----------



## RickAstoria (Oct 20, 2009)

Re: New Forum Ideas

We can break up Commercial into Commercial - Structural & Commercial Non-Structural

I think Accessibility & Existing Buildings can sit into a category of its own: Call it, "Accessibility & Existing Buildings code provisions" as these may apply to both Residential and Commercial.


----------



## Builder Bob (Oct 20, 2009)

Re: New Forum Ideas

I think UB is onto something. If we are ever going to support 1500 registered users (like the old place), I think this may be a strech for this board. (assumptions being made here).

I would hate to see anything (legally) happen to Jeff if ICC for somereasons feels that they have more money and time to invest in pursuing any legal action against Jeff.

A LLC - Non-profit association would be a good thing because the only fincial stuff anybody could go after may be a checkbook with a couple of grand.

Just food for thought, while not as rich as UB, I would be willing to kick in a few bucks here and there to help support this forum.

Just one request however, To truley be non-profit, I feel that the leadership of this LLC should  not be paid except for a small yearly stiphen to cover any phone calls, mailings, etc.

I lived in an area where a non-profit hospital paid the CEO almost 1 million dollars a year. They rebuilt this area (of the second floor) four times in one year to get rid of any extra cash so they could maintain their non-profit status.  :x


----------



## jar546 (Oct 20, 2009)

Re: New Forum Ideas



			
				RickAstoria said:
			
		

> We can break up Commercial into Commercial - Structural & Commercial Non-StructuralI think Accessibility & Existing Buildings can sit into a category of its own: Call it, "Accessibility & Existing Buildings code provisions" as these may apply to both Residential and Commercial.


Anyone else?

I did not want to make the page too long but would like feedback from everyone on this.  I made some changes last night to the format.  Thoughts?


----------



## Mule (Oct 20, 2009)

Re: New Forum Ideas

I haven't really researched the maximum size of a picture or even if there is a maximum size. Pictures need to be as an attachment. A small thumbnail of the picture that a person can click on and open seperately from the post.

Pictures will eat up space big time! Plus if several users are clicking on the same post with pictures, bandwidth will jump!

Just a thought!


----------



## jar546 (Oct 20, 2009)

Re: New Forum Ideas

The picture thing is a concern although we are not hosting the location of the photo, just linking to it.  I tried to set up thumbnails for the pics but it did not work.  Still trying to figure it out.


----------



## TJacobs (Oct 20, 2009)

Re: New Forum Ideas

Why not just have categories that correspond to the codes themselves, then subfolders after that:


Building Code

Structural
     [/*:mtttpial]
Means of egress
     [/*:mtttpial]
Fire resistance[/*:mtttpial]

Mechanical Code

Ventilation
     [/*:mtttpial]
Commercial Kitchen Exhaust
     [/*:mtttpial]
Ducts[/*:mtttpial]
This way, the main board index is not too long.


----------



## jar546 (Oct 20, 2009)

Re: New Forum Ideas

I did that but when you list a category, the topics are visible and not in drop down form.  If you have a forum then sub-forums then you can post in the forum itself and you have posts outside of the sub-folders.  This is the problem that I had to fix.  I will figure something out.


----------



## TJacobs (Oct 20, 2009)

Re: New Forum Ideas



			
				jar546 said:
			
		

> I did that but when you list a category, the topics are visible and not in drop down form.  If you have a forum then sub-forums then you can post in the forum itself and you have posts outside of the sub-folders.  This is the problem that I had to fix.  I will figure something out.


Category

If you want to combine multiple forums or links for a specific topic, you can put them inside a category. The forums will appear below the category title, clearly separated from other categories. Users are not able to post inside categories.

In other words, Building Code would be a category (no posting), where forums would be listed (parent), then the individual topics under the forum (child).

Or, Codes could be a category (no posting), where forums would be the code type (parent) and subforums would be the individual topics (child).


----------



## Uncle Bob (Oct 20, 2009)

Re: New Forum Ideas

If we are going to attract folks; especially professionals; to our new website; it might be a good idea to tidy up a bit; so they will see that this is a pleasant and informative place to join.  Founded on a desire to have a place to share knowledge and ideas.

Having had my rant about the past; I am deleting all my negative posts that refer to it.  I hope you will join me in going forward and letting go of the disapointment.

Help please; I don't know how to delete posts here.   

Uncle Bob


----------



## jar546 (Oct 20, 2009)

Re: New Forum Ideas

UB, you will have to edit your posts until I figure out how to allow people to delete their posts.

Initial setup I chose not to allow deletion of posts thinking that people would think before they typed.  Now I can't figure out how to get back to that part.

Edit in the mean time.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Oct 20, 2009)

Re: New Forum Ideas

Jeff,

Think first?  You know us better than that.

Will do, Thanks,

Uncle Bob


----------



## FM William Burns (Oct 20, 2009)

Re: New Forum Ideas

*Jeff & UB:*

I'm in full support of the "Association" and I would also be willing to contribute funding.  Regarding potential officers of the Non-Profit, I'll assist in any capacity deemed worthy...........maybe Sgt. of Arms :?:

BTW: I like the new topic format you've added....it's friendly enough.


----------



## TJacobs (Oct 20, 2009)

Re: New Forum Ideas

Jeff:

Here are a few more ideas for forums:

Residential Structural>Seismic

Other Topics>Message Board Suggestions

Other Topics>Code Change Proposals

Other Topics>Legal Issues


----------



## FM William Burns (Oct 20, 2009)

Re: New Forum Ideas

*UB & Jeff:*

AegisFPE made some excellent points on the formation of the group/association on the voting thread.  Can Jeff merge those onto this thread so you don’t have to keep using that stick to prod us  

With all these postings Jeff will need some assistance shortly so we don't consume his life and we should take that into account too.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Oct 20, 2009)

The Vote

Subject: The vote yes or no to forming an Association.

The reason that I requested that folks vote "without Comment"  *and to post comments here*;was to keep the vote on track; and not get spun off into any other direction.

We are already discussing  regulations, membership dues, and suggesting Association names and posting suggestions for a domain name.

I don't give a suggested domain name that is post on this public forum a chance in hell of being available in two weeks; much less after a Board is formed and an Association is founded.  There are people who do nothing else but aquire domain names; *so they can sell them to folks who want them as bad as we might want one that has been posted on this forum*.  If we keep posting possible domain names here before we are even an Association; there will be no names left.

Provided we agree; before we tear this forum apart; to form an Association; we can proceed to deciding on Board members to lead us the rest of the way.

*Please keep in mind that there are parties and/or persons who would do whatever it takes to destroy any possibility of this forum succeeding.*

One Step at a time,

Uncle Bob


----------



## FM William Burns (Oct 20, 2009)

Re: New Forum Ideas

I agree UB, regarding my post I was mainly impressed with the involvment of cross sectional people and public suggested.  I will PM both you and Jeff with my idea for domain and brief mission statement.


----------



## TJacobs (Oct 20, 2009)

Re: New Forum Ideas

Gee, do you think ICC would let us be a Chapter??? :lol:      :mrgreen:  :twisted:


----------



## Uncle Bob (Oct 20, 2009)

Re: New Forum Ideas

Tomorrow, I am am going to have "minor" surgery (no worries); but, if I can post at all; I will most like be making "really stupid statements".  It's suppose to take a day to recover from the drugs.  Last time, I was told that I got real silly for at least 24 hours.

I know that we all have conserns about our situation; but, please keep a positive attitude and we will do just fine.

Love ya All,

Uncle Bob


----------



## jar546 (Oct 20, 2009)

Re: New Forum Ideas

Good luck and God Bless.


----------



## jpranch (Oct 20, 2009)

Re: New Forum Ideas

Uncle Bob, God's speed.


----------



## AegisFPE (Oct 21, 2009)

Re: New Forum Ideas

Sorry 'bout the other thread UB, but you must understand that you cannot expect an unqualified yes or no from a consultant!  Since my verbose post is now referenced in this thread, please find it below:



> I agree with the principle to continue to foster discussion among various code users through an independent group that would maintain an independent site, which would be anticipated to promote and facilitate a similar online environment as that which many of us experienced prior to this week through the ICC. Though we may agree that an independent group is appropriate, branding and identifying that group so that membership and/or participation in the group is not objectionable to those who are members or participants (there seems to be a consensus that there is value in enabling participation by non-members). I think it is also important to emphasize that the group is not Anti-ICC or Anti-NFPA, but rather seeking to provide another avenue of professional development, networking, and sharing of opinions, interpretations and experiences related to the application and enforcement of various code provisions.I understand that a significant purpose, maybe the purpose, of the group is to maintain an electronic bulletin board. There also seems to be general agreement that the bb must be extremely user friendly, able to be searched, regulated for inappropriate content while facilitating professional discussions of potentially controversial and adverse opinions - for which an independent organization makes a lot of sense.
> 
> This has the potential to be even more valuable, not only encompassing public and private entities, but also providing more opportunity for spanning the ICC - NFPA chasm, to include users of both authoring agencies and associated referenced standards which are encountered through the administration and application of local codes and ordinances, and for the group to develop proposed code amendments based on involvement of a wider cross-section of users, rather than a specific user group. Such a group would definitely be worth a nominal membership fee in order to provide for the maintenance and operation of the bb.
> 
> ...


P.S. - Best wishes on a successful procedure - relax and try to avoid scolding the staff on obstructed sprinklers and egress paths!


----------



## Uncle Bob (Oct 21, 2009)

Re: New Forum Ideas

Thanks,

I've got a little time left so I thouht I'd post another idea.

After we are organized; we could add a "Chat Room".

That might keep the board topics from being used for schit chat; and give us a place to visit.  You can have more than one room in a Chat Room; so we could conduct meetings and debate specific topics.  This might help us to stay on track in topic threads; and give us a place to just screw around.

Uncle Bob


----------



## rktect 1 (Oct 21, 2009)

Re: New Forum Ideas

So ok, 2 of my posts were those accidentally removed.  Here is the main point of one of them.

I suggested that prior to getting money from advertisers, the board sets up some sort of memberships for people.  The first is a free membership, the 2nd is a $10/year paid (bronze), 3rd is a $20/year paid (silver), and last is a $50/year paid (gold).  All have the same privaliges so the money being given is more in line with a donation to keep this board up and running.

Just a suggestion.


----------



## FM William Burns (Oct 21, 2009)

Re: New Forum Ideas

Saying a little prayer for you UB


----------



## fatboy (Oct 21, 2009)

Re: New Forum Ideas

Best wishes UB.........


----------



## pyrguy (Oct 21, 2009)

Re: New Forum Ideas

Prayers for a good outcome.


----------



## Kearney.200 (Oct 21, 2009)

Re: New Forum Ideas

How about a training thread?


----------



## RJJ (Oct 21, 2009)

Re: New Forum Ideas

UB: Please don't instruct the doctor on how to preform the surgery! And take a few red tags just in case you spot a violation! All the Best!


----------



## Mule (Oct 22, 2009)

Re: New Forum Ideas

Jeff, is there a way to set up the site so that links will open in a seperate window? It might not matter to others, but I just like a link to open in a different window.

Thanks!


----------



## Darren Emery (Oct 22, 2009)

Re: New Forum Ideas

A forum for Department Managment,  something similiar, might be a good idea. The main forum previously was a catch all for "how do you guys handle something like this...."   Don't know where to put something like this on our new boards.


----------



## Builder Bob (Oct 22, 2009)

Re: New Forum Ideas

Mule,

place mouse on link, RIGHT CLICK, select open in new tab/window.

This should help.

:geek:


----------



## Mule (Oct 22, 2009)

Re: New Forum Ideas

Well that's just cooler than all get out! I'm a pretty good computer geek and never knew that one!

Thanks


----------



## Builder Bob (Oct 22, 2009)

Re: New Forum Ideas

Glad to be of assistance.....


----------



## Uncle Bob (Oct 22, 2009)

Re: New Forum Ideas

Well, I'm back and can drive tomorrow.  Everything came out great.   

Thanks, for the Best wishes,

Uncle Bob


----------

